# Missing bwn0 ucode16 mimo firmware



## the3ajm (Today at 2:19 AM)

I am trying to test the wifi BCM 4322 on a imac installed with 13.1 Release recompile the kernel to include the PHY option but found the following logs:

_bwn0: ucode fw: ucode16_mimo
bwn_v4_ucode16_mimo: could not load firmware image, error 2
bwn0: the fw file(bwn_v4_ucode16_mimo) not found
bwn0: ucode fw: ucode16_mimo
bwn-open_v4_ucode16_mimo: could not load firmware image, error 2
bwn0: the fw file(bwn-open_v4_ucode16_mimo) not found_

I find a 2016 mailing list that says the firmware isn't supported so want to check if this is still the case.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Today at 2:54 AM)

I think "hellosystem" , a freebsd derivate made it work.


----------



## the3ajm (34 minutes ago)

I was reading the makefile for the bwn kmod port and caught my eye the firmware is there so I get to work by redoing from step 1.


----------

